# Windows 7 RC: Software Program Issues



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This thread will be for issues that you have when installing software into the Windows 7 RC OS.

Larry


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

For some reason, the adobe.com web site which is supposed to detect the verion of browser and OS you go to their web site with, to supply you with the correct versions of Reader, Flash and Shockwave... decided that Adobe Reader 7 should be installed in Windows 7...

Windows 7 detected that something was wrong with the installation and will direct you to a corrected download on the adobe web site... follow the instructions that the OS gives you and you will correctly end up with an Adobe Reader V9.X.

Flash and Shockwave install correctly.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

That's pretty smart of the MS Win 7 OS. Impressive.



LarryFlowers said:


> For some reason, the adobe.com web site which is supposed to detect the verion of browser and OS you go to their web site with, to supply you with the correct versions of Reader, Flash and Shockwave... decided that Adobe Reader 7 should be installed in Windows 7...
> 
> Windows 7 detected that something was wrong with the installation and will direct you to a corrected download on the adobe web site... follow the instructions that the OS gives you and you will correctly end up with an Adobe Reader V9.X.
> 
> Flash and Shockwave install correctly.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Funny thing is the Acrobat site used to work ok IIRC. I had read about this a few weeks ago so I just told it I was on Vista and it gave me the 9.1 download right away.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Had some issues with Snagit 9.1.1 but none so far with 9.1.2


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

TAPI settings for Shoretel 7.5 will not save. While everythng else seems to work this is pretty much a deal killer for this app. Running in XPM seems fine but mildly quirky.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Not sure it it's related to Windows 7, office 2007 SP2, or some combination. I had Outlook 2007 working just fine connecting to my exchange 2007 server. Office 2007 SP2 was applied and Outlook could no longer connect to Exchange. In the end I had to completely uninstall/reinstall Office. I reinstalled all office updates except SP2 and I'm back to working OK.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

There are many reports of difficulties with the combination you described and I suspect that somewhere in the labyrinth of the software there is something amiss that got overlooked... that being said, from everything I could read the various teams are aware and working on the issue.



pfp said:


> Not sure it it's related to Windows 7, office 2007 SP2, or some combination. I had Outlook 2007 working just fine connecting to my exchange 2007 server. Office 2007 SP2 was applied and Outlook could no longer connect to Exchange. In the end I had to completely uninstall/reinstall Office. I reinstalled all office updates except SP2 and I'm back to working OK.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Windows 7 RC: Installed so far:

Office 2007 Ultimate SP2 - no problems
Citrix GoTo Assist - no problems
Adobe Flash and Shockwave - no problems
Adobe Reader - problems as reported in 
Java - no problems
Windows Live Messenger - no problems
Doro pdf - no problems
Windows Live Writer - no problems
Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 - no problems


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

First time I have seen this...

The very popular Free AVG has worked thus far with Windows 7, but now in the RC there is an issue, though not one that keeps it from working. 

Officially it says in the Action Center:

"AVG Free Anti-Virus is on but is reporting its status to Windows Security Center in a format that is no longer supported".


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> First time I have seen this...
> 
> The very popular Free AVG has worked thus far with Windows 7, but now in the RC there is an issue, though not one that keeps it from working.
> 
> ...


Avira free works fine. Great protection, too. It finished second in AV-Comparitives February's tests. Only G Data detected more viruses (.1%), but there's no "free" version, only a 30-day trial. /steve


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Trillian IM software works..


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> Avira free works fine. Great protection, too. It finished second in AV-Comparitives February's tests. Only G Data detected more viruses (.1%), but there's no "free" version, only a 30-day trial. /steve


An interesting but little know fact about GData: it uses the Avast engine and Bit-Defender engine. They also get the AV detection updates from Avast and Bit-Defender. Frankly, any of the AV programs in the top 5 are excellent and the differences are often negligible.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hansen said:


> Frankly, any of the AV programs in the top 5 are excellent and the differences are often negligible.


Ya, to your point, in the February testing, 17 programs were examined. 11 found over 97% of 1,274,928 threats.

That said, there were a few programs that scored in the 80's. I suppose we should avoid those, since there are so many better ones to choose from. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Actually, looking at those results carefully, if you take "false alarms" into account, McAfee looks like it detected the most threats (99.1) with the _least_ false alarms, so it may be the best "all-round" program, at the moment.

As the PDF states, tho, some folks aren't concerned with false alarms and just want the highest detection rates... period. You need to choose based on what's more important to you. /steve


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder how the new Avira version 9 stacks up to those tests now... (the latest report used version 8.2)


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Had a conversation with someone at the IE8 development team today. IE8 in Windows 7 RC is not the final version of IE8.

IE8 for Vista, XP and 2003 are final.

They are still working on some bug fixes in IE8 for Windows 7.

For those of you that prefer another browser such as FireFox, someone should try removing IE8 completely from the Windows 7 OS. This is supposed to be possible though I do not know if it has been implemented in the RC. It will definitely be part of the final version of Windows 7 but I am unwilling to try uninstalling it at this time as I am not yet sure how I would re-install it.

Larry


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Odd that they did not include the final version of IE8 in the RC. Assuming there is no RC2, will those running RC1 until March 2010 be stuck with an impaired IE8 or do you think there will be some hot fix to the Win 7 RC1 code to allow IE8 to run properly?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> For those of you that prefer another browser such as FireFox, someone should try removing IE8 completely from the Windows 7 OS. This is supposed to be possible though I do not know if it has been implemented in the RC. It will definitely be part of the final version of Windows 7 but I am unwilling to try uninstalling it at this time as I am not yet sure how I would re-install it.


I just tried it. I don't think it's quite an "uninstall". Just a procedure to "hide it". You do it through the "Turn Windows features on/off" control panel item.

Turning it off and on requires a reboot each way. When you turn it back on, it doesn't remember your previous settings or bookmarks. You get the new install wizard.

/steve


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I had some real trouble getting my ATI x1400 working on my laptop, had to install a version from a few months ago and bypass the compatibility check.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Once IE8 for Windows 7 is complete, they will update Windows 7 RC thru the normal update process.

Larry



Hansen said:


> Odd that they did not include the final version of IE8 in the RC. Assuming there is no RC2, will those running RC1 until March 2010 be stuck with an impaired IE8 or do you think there will be some hot fix to the Win 7 RC1 code to allow IE8 to run properly?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Steve.. that is the correct method and it does remove it from the operating system. The component left behind triggers the IE8 installer program.

Thanks for checking it, I was unsure how they would provide for re-installing the program and I knew that you can not download it from IE8 website.



Steve said:


> I just tried it. I don't think it's quite an "uninstall". Just a procedure to "hide it". You do it through the "Turn Windows features on/off" control panel item.
> 
> Turning it off and on requires a reboot each way. When you turn it back on, it doesn't remember your previous settings or bookmarks. You get the new install wizard.
> 
> /steve


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Need someone to test and verify this:

My PC has an nVidia card and after the install of Windows 7 RC it downloaded an update to the video driver. The driver is 8.15.11.8172.

DirecTV2PC is not functional it is showing the error about the graphics driver not supporting screen capture protection for protected content.

My suspicion is that the nVidia Driver which is beta, is probably the issue.

So if:

1. You have Windows 7 RC installed
2. You have an nVidia Video Card
3. You got the updated nVidia driver 8.15.11.8172 through Windows 7 Update.
4. Install the current version of DirecTV2PC.

Check the result and post it.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> Avira free works fine. Great protection, too. It finished second in AV-Comparitives February's tests. Only G Data detected more viruses (.1%), but there's no "free" version, only a 30-day trial. /steve


Thanks Steve, I had a subscription to PC-cillin that no longer works with W7.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is a link to new Trend Micro Beta software for Windows 7 RC

http://www.trendsecure.com/online_d...CE&DOCTAB=WIN7&DOCVER=SERVICE&DOCLOCALE=en-US



dave29 said:


> Thanks Steve, I had a subscription to PC-cillin that no longer works with W7.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I have been using Avast for AV on all the versions of Windows 7 so far with no issues, including the RC. I do wich they would get the icon going similar in look and function to the stock W7 icons though. RIght now, it just does not work teh same way.


----------



## xiven (May 6, 2009)

Larry,

Any luck on getting NetScreen to work?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Nope... it doesn't work and they don't care.... as usual. The idiots at Netscreen are taking the same approach they took with Vista... but I am working on a possible solution... more after the weekend.

Larry



xiven said:


> Larry,
> 
> Any luck on getting NetScreen to work?


----------



## xiven (May 6, 2009)

Cool, I appreciate it. Our security guy said it is possible to get to work if you know what to tweak in the registry. Unfortunately, I have no clue where to start.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I have heard rumors to that effect but so far have been unable to pin them down... if your guy knows what to do or can find out, it would be an enormous help... PM me.



xiven said:


> Cool, I appreciate it. Our security guy said it is possible to get to work if you know what to tweak in the registry. Unfortunately, I have no clue where to start.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Only issue i've noticed so far...

Firefox 3.0.10 on Windows 7 doesn't show MLB pages correctly...

At least, not www.texasrangers.com

UPDATE - Nevermind, was a Adobe Flash install problem, all is better now.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I have McAfee anti-virus provided by my ISP and it will not install on windows 7. I get an 'unsupported operating system' error message.

----



Also, with media center in full screen mode on my TV, I cannot move my mouse back to the desktop on the computer monitor. Its "stuck" within the TV. 

Is this normal w/ media center?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

McAfee's beta product for Windows 7 RC can be found at http://beta.mcafee.com/BetaMcAfee/Home.aspx?cookieCheck=true

Larry



brant said:


> I have McAfee anti-virus provided by my ISP and it will not install on windows 7. I get an 'unsupported operating system' error message.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

nVidia has released another driver for Windows 7 V 8.15.11.8585. I downloaded and installed the driver and it runs fine but the issue with DirecTV2PC remains (see attached picture). Since DirecTV2PC worked under Windows 7 Beta, I am unsure if this is a Windows 7 RC problem or the nVidia driver. The nVidia driver updated in conjunction with the installation of Windows 7 RC, so it makes me tend to believe it was caused by the driver. I wish we had access to someone at CyberLink.

Larry


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> McAfee's beta product for Windows 7 RC can be found at http://beta.mcafee.com/BetaMcAfee/Home.aspx?cookieCheck=true
> 
> Larry


Larry, when I follow the link I get the following:



> Server Error in '/BETAMCAFEE' Application.


. . followed by the typical runtime error jargon. . .

I'm having slight graphic problems too;

I found a way to get my mouse out of WMC, but only while watching netflix through WMC. I have to go to full screen mode, then I can get my mouse out of there.

But now I get lines across my browser. Here a few pictures to show what I'm talking about.




























Video card is nVidia 9600GT, 512MB. 
Other specs;
P4 Duo @ 1.8, 1.8

2GB DDR2, 1066FSB.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The McAfee link sholuld take you to the site pictured below...

Larry



brant said:


> Larry, when I follow the link I get the following:
> 
> . . followed by the typical runtime error jargon. . .


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

My iPhone & iTunes work fine but iTunes does not start automatically when I plug in the iPhone. I don't see that as a setting in iTunes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> My iPhone & iTunes work fine but iTunes does not start automatically when I plug in the iPhone. I don't see that as a setting in iTunes.


Interesting. My Zune software doesn't start automatically when I plug my Zune in either. I double-checked and the software is configured to start on device connect. /steve


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a version of Citrix client that is from last Fall and while it installed fine, many of the options I find in Vista are not there in Win 7. For instance, there is no percentage of screen option.

EDIT: Uninstalled and reinstalled and then all options were found. Probably user error on my part during the install.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

another issue:


I came home and the computer had went into standby mode. 

When I woke it up, the keyboard was disabled. I unplugged the keyboard and the back in, and the lights flashed, but then went off again. I had to restart the computer to regain function of the keyboard.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Need someone to test and verify this:
> 
> My PC has an nVidia card and after the install of Windows 7 RC it downloaded an update to the video driver. The driver is 8.15.11.8172.
> 
> ...


I tried 8.15.11.8585 for Windows 7 (64 bit) and it fails the screen capture for HDCP. The previous version was 7.15.11.8206 from the MSI installation DVD it came up with the same error. Does the Vista 64bit version work?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Probably the best program I found to see what's programs/processes are actually starting up with Windows. Works very well with 7, and recommended by Microsoft Technet. /steve


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Personal Issue here, Adobe needs to make a 64 bit Flash Player...so I can use the 64 bit explorer dang it.  Their site says it is coming...but I'm impatient.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Personal Issue here, Adobe needs to make a 64 bit Flash Player...so I can use the 64 bit explorer dang it.  Their site says it is coming...but I'm impatient.


I completely agree. Sadly, I think Adobe has been saying a 64 bit version has been coming since Vista was released in January 2007. :nono:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Hansen said:


> I completely agree. Sadly, I think Adobe has been saying a 64 bit version has been coming since Vista was released in January 2007. :nono:


Well that's no good. I think that more people are heading to 64 bit so they will come around eventually (as will others).


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Also, looks like Adobe does not yet have Adobe Shockwave for Win 7 for 32 or 64 bit. I get a message that says platform not supported


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Adobe Shockwave and Flash installed in Windows 7 RC 64bit... see test screen capture below, so you might want to try that again.

Larry



Hansen said:


> Also, looks like Adobe does not yet have Adobe Shockwave for Win 7 for 32 or 64 bit. I get a message that says platform not supported


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Adobe Shockwave and Flash installed in Windows 7 RC 64bit... see test screen capture below, so you might want to try that again.
> 
> Larry


Thanks. I'll have to dig around to figure out why I can't get Shockwave on both my 32 and 64 bit Win 7 systems. Very odd. Here's screen shot of what I get when I try to download it.

I've got Flash Player on both but of course, for the 64 bit system you have to use the 32 bit version of Internet Explorer in order to utilize Adobe Flash.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> Adobe Shockwave and Flash installed in Windows 7 RC 64bit... see test screen capture below, so you might want to try that again.
> 
> Larry


Do you know of any way to get the Roboform toolbar under the links toolbar?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Hansen said:


> Thanks. I'll have to dig around to figure out why I can't get Shockwave on both my 32 and 64 bit Win 7 systems. Very odd. Here's screen shot of what I get when I try to download it.
> 
> I've got Flash Player on both but of course, for the 64 bit system you have to use the 32 bit version of Internet Explorer in order to utilize Adobe Flash.


Figured this out. I used Larry's web address for adobe in his screen shot and when it went to look for Shockwave and Flash Player but did not find Shockwave, it then proceeded to install it. A little weird and backwards but worked nonetheless on both of my systems with Win 7. http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

This was blogged by the Microsoft Update team last Friday, In light of the newly-found issue recently posted by Larry, tho, I wonder if that will be addressed as well? /steve

_*Upcoming updates for Windows 7 RC 
*
Hi all,

Starting on May 12th, we will begin a verification of some update scenarios on Windows 7 RC (build 7100), similar to the update verification we did for Windows 7 Beta (build 7000). We need to verify the update infrastructure to ensure that when we need to release real updates, the process will run smoothly. There will be at most 10 updates, and as before, they will not deliver any new features or fixes.

Many of the updates will install automatically, and a few will not. One of the updates will test a new update notification feature that provides detailed information about available updates that need to be installed manually. Windows 7 RC users will be prompted to install this update and provided more information about this feature -it will not install automatically.

Users will need to go to the Windows Update control panel and manually start installation of the updates that don't install automatically, and the updates will be clearly marked as test updates. Click here, for more information about the Windows 7 Beta update verification process.

MU Team_


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This patch should already be downloaded to Windows Update.

Larry



Steve said:


> This was blogged by the Microsoft Update team last Friday, In light of the newly-found issue recently posted by Larry, tho, I wonder if that will be addressed as well? /steve
> 
> _*Upcoming updates for Windows 7 RC *_
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> This patch should already be downloaded to Windows Update.
> 
> Larry


Nope. It's not there as we speak, and my last update received was 5/8, so I'm not sure that addressed it. /steve

EDIT: Check that, *970789* is the one you're talking about, and the same one I received on 5/8. I thought *970789* was newly discovered today. My bad!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

They published the bulletin or at least links to the bulletin this AM.

Larry



Steve said:


> Nope. It's not there as we speak, and my last update received was 5/8, so I'm not sure that addressed it. /steve
> 
> EDIT: Check that, *970789* is the one you're talking about, and the same one I received on 5/8. I thought *970789* was newly discovered today. My bad!


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

LarryFlowers said:


> Windows 7 RC: Installed so far:
> 
> Adobe Flash and Shockwave - no problems


When I tried to install Shockwave on Firefox 3.0 I got the message from Adobe that "Your platform is not supported." (Haven't tried it with IE 8 yet.) Please tell me how you made this work!


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Cool Tool

Takes awhile to run, but it does show potential problems before you plunge...

Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor.

Scans your PC to see if it's ready for Windows 7, and tells you about any known compatibility issues.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> When I tried to install Shockwave on Firefox 3.0 I got the message from Adobe that "Your platform is not supported." (Haven't tried it with IE 8 yet.) Please tell me how you made this work!


Had a similar problem but was using IE8. Go to this link and it will cause it to download Shockwave after it checks for it on your system and does not find it. http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Minor bug:
If you have updates set to "download and notify" (not auto-install) The blue update icon won't stay in the taskbar.. it pops up but then goes hidden again.. It should stay in bar as long as updates are ready..


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

my experience with RC has been mostly great. 
I have installed it on two desktops so far. the first desktop is an Intel Core 2 duo 2.8GHZ with 3gb of ram. Initially I had a problem because it did not recognize the raid card I had (being used in non raid format - simply to support the 8 SATA drives I have in that machine). This combined with having to get a new mobo (with 2 less sata ports) meant i had to buy 2 sata raid (again for non raid use) daughter boards. Funnily enuf once I plugged the boards in it recognized them and the 4 drives attached. I have had no issues since. 
The second machine is our Windows Media center. I was concerned as this device needs to work all the time, to avoid TWF (the wife factor). This too has gone mostly seemlessly. It is an Athlon dual core with 2 gb of ram. I have had 2 issues with this device however. First when using the remote (Logitech XBOX remote) to switch from using the WMC to say my Xbox 360 or DirectTV viewing it would lock the system up at a password prompt. I think i have resolved that. the other 'issue' is related to having two displays connected. One is a 19inch lcd for administrative purposes (the device is located in the utility room below the family room) and the second being my 50 inch Maxent plasma. Despite having installed the ATI software (using an ATI Radeon 2400HD vid card) i still can not get a satisfactory display set up. I'd like to mirror the desktop..as I did in XP and Vista however when i do that it is forcing the resolution to be at the 19inch lcd level. I have set it up now with the desktop extended and as long as i don't have that password issue any more i should be ok. Idealy tho I would prefer to not use the Plasma, except as the display that WMC plays on. I thought that used to be an option.
That being said everything is working..  My wife's Dell (the only 'bought' desktop in the house) will be upgraded next week. Then next month I'll be getting a Asus EEE 1000HE for my birthday and I'll install win7 on that. The two laptops i have will remain at XP Pro level. One is used for work (and is theirs) and the other is a back up for work. I'd rather have an all win7 network for the ease of Homegroups but I had figured out the network sharing issues with vista and everything is working. Now...when are they coming out with the update to WHS??


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Rumor is that Vail a/k/a WHS 2 will be out in 2010.



sorahl said:


> my experience with RC has been mostly great.
> I have installed it on two desktops so far. the first desktop is an Intel Core 2 duo 2.8GHZ with 3gb of ram. Initially I had a problem because it did not recognize the raid card I had (being used in non raid format - simply to support the 8 SATA drives I have in that machine). This combined with having to get a new mobo (with 2 less sata ports) meant i had to buy 2 sata raid (again for non raid use) daughter boards. Funnily enuf once I plugged the boards in it recognized them and the 4 drives attached. I have had no issues since.
> The second machine is our Windows Media center. I was concerned as this device needs to work all the time, to avoid TWF (the wife factor). This too has gone mostly seemlessly. It is an Athlon dual core with 2 gb of ram. I have had 2 issues with this device however. First when using the remote (Logitech XBOX remote) to switch from using the WMC to say my Xbox 360 or DirectTV viewing it would lock the system up at a password prompt. I think i have resolved that. the other 'issue' is related to having two displays connected. One is a 19inch lcd for administrative purposes (the device is located in the utility room below the family room) and the second being my 50 inch Maxent plasma. Despite having installed the ATI software (using an ATI Radeon 2400HD vid card) i still can not get a satisfactory display set up. I'd like to mirror the desktop..as I did in XP and Vista however when i do that it is forcing the resolution to be at the 19inch lcd level. I have set it up now with the desktop extended and as long as i don't have that password issue any more i should be ok. Idealy tho I would prefer to not use the Plasma, except as the display that WMC plays on. I thought that used to be an option.
> That being said everything is working..  My wife's Dell (the only 'bought' desktop in the house) will be upgraded next week. Then next month I'll be getting a Asus EEE 1000HE for my birthday and I'll install win7 on that. The two laptops i have will remain at XP Pro level. One is used for work (and is theirs) and the other is a back up for work. I'd rather have an all win7 network for the ease of Homegroups but I had figured out the network sharing issues with vista and everything is working. Now...when are they coming out with the update to WHS??


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I've been trying to install YahooMail and YahooIM, but Yahoo doesn't recognize W7.
No problems with Vista.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

A recent test conducted showed that Yahoo Messenger still has issues with Windows 7. Google and AIM issues have been resolved and the latest Live Messenger is working.

Does Yahoo Mail actually have an application.. I wasn't aware. I thought it worked the same as Google mail. Either access it on line or use Outlook to get the Yahoo mail.

Larry



BubblePuppy said:


> I've been trying to install YahooMail and YahooIM, but Yahoo doesn't recognize W7.
> No problems with Vista.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I have Yahoo Messenger installed & haven't noticed any issues. I don't use it very often, though. What issues is it supposed to have?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Reports are all over the boards with Yahoo IM, experiences seem to range from No Problems to Don't Install...

About.com had a comment from one of their writers..

"There seems to be some debate about Yahoo! Messenger's compatibility with Windows 7, so I will place this in the incompatible column until further notice. Readers Shane and Ram both emailed and said they were able to install Yahoo! Messenger 9.0 with minimal problems, including image display and the ability to remember passwords. Fredrico Tura, Jr., of the Philippines, reports PC-to-PC calls are not supported. However, a number of readers, including Jhough of Pleasanton, Calif., report major stability problems. Jhough said, "I can't get it to stably work for more than five minutes." Until Yahoo! Messenger confirms a compatible update, I would decline to install Yahoo! to Windows 7"

Yahoo itself has said it is working on an update.



HDJulie said:


> I have Yahoo Messenger installed & haven't noticed any issues. I don't use it very often, though. What issues is it supposed to have?


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

What about using Pidgin or Digsby ?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Digsby works fine, I have read of issues with Pidgin.

Larry



kfcrosby said:


> What about using Pidgin or Digsby ?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Laptop:HP Pavilion DV7

I have searched for drivers, in the laptop, and online.
When Vista was installed there wasn't an issue.
Any suggestions?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Use the Vista driver.

Larry



BubblePuppy said:


> Laptop:HP Pavilion DV7
> 
> I have searched for drivers, in the laptop, and online.
> When Vista was installed there wasn't an issue.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

absolutely use the vista driver. Ofcourse there are very few win7 specific drivers out there but it was made to use vista or xp drivers easily as I have done on both machines i am trying win7 on.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Use the Vista driver.
> 
> Larry





sorahl said:


> absolutely use the vista driver. Ofcourse there are very few win7 specific drivers out there but it was made to use vista or xp drivers easily as I have done on both machines i am trying win7 on.


I looked for the driver in W7.......my Vista machine doesn't have a tuner.
I looked in MS download sites but I just can't seem to find it. W7 clen install must have deleted the drivers.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> I looked for the driver in W7.......my Vista machine doesn't have a tuner.
> I looked in MS download sites but I just can't seem to find it. W7 clen install must have deleted the drivers.


Try the HP site to see if they have a Vista driver for that laptop. If not, you might be able to find something from the tuner manufacturer's support site.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

If the laptop had the TV tuner, then it had a Vista driver.

Larry



BubblePuppy said:


> Laptop:HP Pavilion DV7
> 
> I have searched for drivers, in the laptop, and online.
> When Vista was installed there wasn't an issue.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I looked for the driver in W7.......my Vista machine doesn't have a tuner.
> I looked in MS download sites but I just can't seem to find it. W7 clen install must have deleted the drivers.


 try http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3828132&os=2100&lang=en


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

houskamp said:


> try http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3828132&os=2100&lang=en


That was the missing driver.
Housekamp, I am in your debt.:gott:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Windows Media Player 12 and Norton Internet Security 2009.... Ever since I put Norton on I can not access the streaming content from WMP 12 on my DVR. Does anyone have any suggestions on settings?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Smiddy, with regret (and I have pointedly NOT said anything about Norton since you installed it) I have to say that over that last several years Norton has seemed to get worse and worse. I have a standing policy that when an anti-virus software company begins telling its users that the answer to their problems is to uninstall and reinstall the software, it is time to look elsewhere. Symantec started this about three years ago. Trend Micro, who I turned to when I left Norton, started this when they began to have problems the Outlook Data File.

I recently dealt with a laptop that had Norton. The user's email suddenly stopped sending, he could receive, he just couldn't send. I disabled Norton (now a complex process) and the email returned to normal. Norton had a software update the night before the problem started. I uninstalled the Norton software using the methods outlined by Norton and installed Free AVG as a temporary solution and AVG detected that there was still some Norton on the machine. I had to get a tool from Norton to completely clean the machine. AVG then installed.

Many of these companies, Norton, McAfee, Trend Micro, etc., have taken a sledge hammer approach to deal with security problems. They embed themselves deeply into the OS, so deeply that when Vista 64 bit code was released, McAfee and Norton pitched a fit because Microsoft had blocked the use of hooks in the core code.

There is also the issue of the "bloating" of their code and the heavy hit they take on system resources, not as noticeable on todays more powerful machines, but definitely there.

I am currently using Free AVG as a temporary measure. When the code for Win 7 is finalized, I will begin my search for new security software. I do not know where it will lead but I suspect it wont land on the doorstep of the usual suspects. Many of the members have suggest AVG, Avast and others and I suspect I will be looking in their direction.

In the meantime, you might want to uninstall Norton and select Free AVG temporarily. It works in Win 7 though it does not report itself properly to the OS ( a known issue). The Windows 7 firewall has proven more than adequate.

Larry



smiddy said:


> Windows Media Player 12 and Norton Internet Security 2009.... Ever since I put Norton on I can not access the streaming content from WMP 12 on my DVR. Does anyone have any suggestions on settings?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Smiddy, with regret (and I have pointedly NOT said anything about Norton since you installed it) I have to say that over that last several years Norton has seemed to get worse and worse. I have a standing policy that when an anti-virus software company begins telling its users that the answer to their problems is to uninstall and reinstall the software, it is time to look elsewhere. Symantec started this about three years ago. Trend Micro, who I turned to when I left Norton, started this when they began to have problems the Outlook Data File.
> 
> I recently dealt with a laptop that had Norton. The user's email suddenly stopped sending, he could receive, he just couldn't send. I disabled Norton (now a complex process) and the email returned to normal. Norton had a software update the night before the problem started. I uninstalled the Norton software using the methods outlined by Norton and installed Free AVG as a temporary solution and AVG detected that there was still some Norton on the machine. I had to get a tool from Norton to completely clean the machine. AVG then installed.
> 
> ...


+1
I immediately remove Nortons form any new computer. I use AVG free and Avast. I run one after the other, they tend to catch different items.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Avira's good too, and highly-rated. Free version only nags once a day and plays well with 7. /steve


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Avira's good too, and highly-rated. Free version only nags once a day and plays well with 7. /steve


I use Avira on all my computers, and with the free version, I have totally stopped the update nag .

Just right click on avnotify.exe and deny it 'read and execute' access . No more annoying pop-up.

I found the 'work around' on the internet somewhere...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Windows Media Player 12 and Norton Internet Security 2009.... Ever since I put Norton on I can not access the streaming content from WMP 12 on my DVR. Does anyone have any suggestions on settings?


Smiddy, I believe this is simply a Norton firewall issue, as I've run into it before. Norton is proactive in identifying devices on your network, but the default access method is "shared", which doesn't work for some devices. For those devices you have to change it manually to "full trust".

To do this, open your main Norton UI, look for an option like, "My Network". This reveals all devices on your network. Find each DIRECTV receiver and you can change the icon to "Media Device" and change the access level to "Full Trust".

Hopefully this fixes the problem for you ...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm having an issue with ESET 4.0 on Win7. Not able to enable web protecton


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't use ESET, so it is hard to comment, BUT if the 'web protection" you speak of involves Internet Explorer in some way, that could be the issue. Remember that IE8 in Windows 7 RC is NOT complete as it is for Vista and XP.

Also, generally ESET results with Windows 7 seem to be generally good but there is an ESET forum devoted to issues with Windows 7, you might want to take you problem there, they seem to be helpful folks.

Larry



wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'm having an issue with ESET 4.0 on Win7. Not able to enable web protecton


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Larry,
Thanks - I was having so many issues with ESET that I removed it. It also kept my XBOX and D* HR20's from accessing my PC.

I'm trying out BullGuard now, and it seems to be working much better.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I will NOT use Norton. Period.

I haven't read this whole thread but is there a release date for Win7? When will new PCs be available with it? I may be looking for a new machine, but am not interested in getting one with Vista and upgrading.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

does anyone know if the Cisco VPN client works on Windows 7?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> I haven't read this whole thread but is there a release date for Win7?


October 22, 2009. I Googled "Windows 7 release date".


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Good for you, stay away from Norton..

Here's the deal:

Any computer purchased (new date) on or after June 26th, 2009 with Windows Vista will qualify for a free upgrade to the equivalent version of Windows 2007. The actual retail release date of Windows 7 is October 22nd, 2009.



SayWhat? said:


> I will NOT use Norton. Period.
> 
> I haven't read this whole thread but is there a release date for Win7? When will new PCs be available with it? I may be looking for a new machine, but am not interested in getting one with Vista and upgrading.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LarryFlowers said:


> Any computer purchased (new date) on or after June 26th, 2009 with Windows Vista will qualify for a free upgrade to the equivalent version of Windows 2007.


This is clearly not going to address the poster's criteria unless the installation methodology changes radically between now and then.

I think the real question is whether or not Microsoft will allow OEMs to ship machines with the new version of Windows installed before the official release date.

Testing live with all the associated caveats and warnings is one thing but going live is something entirely different.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

harsh said:


> I think the real question is whether or not Microsoft will allow OEMs to ship machines with the new version of Windows installed before the official release date.


 Isn't that what "release date" means? that it can't ship till then?? :nono2:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

houskamp said:


> Isn't that what "release date" means? that it can't ship till then?? :nono2:


Retail DVD availability and OEM shipping dates aren't always synchronized.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I wouldn't have posted it otherwise... Several of the PC makers have already announced shipping dates... October 22nd. They might ship a few days earlier to allow for arrival on the 22nd, but that's it.



harsh said:


> Retail DVD availability and OEM shipping dates aren't always synchronized.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

OK, next question. In many cases, it's advised not to jump on a new product too soon; to give it a chance to shake out a bit and generate some independant reviews. Win7B seems to be getting favorable reviews even from those who panned Vista. Will the general release be any different? We've all seen how one small change in something can have negative effects.


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

I am not sure if this is a Windows 7 problem since I guess they continued Vista policies (I never went to Vista):

The EFS and permissions seem to default to encrypt your files should you ever transfer them, reinstall and/or try to access files from another OS.

I see variations of this problem on the net and they are all told the same thing: if you did not export your certificates or designate a recovery agent before you overwrote your OS, you are screwed.

I can't believe this is not a bigger deal what with all the people buying second drives and having XP, but considering going to 7.

Am I the only one who was taken by surpise on the security policies (i.e. files being listed as encrypted if they were originally created/transferred from another OS liek XP Pro)?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Should this happen to you... and it shouldn't anymore... drop me a PM and I will tell you how to fix it. It is a matter of affirming new rights to the folders and files as "OWNER" and this is different than establishing user rights.

Larry



JD* said:


> I am not sure if this is a Windows 7 problem since I guess they continued Vista policies (I never went to Vista):
> 
> The EFS and permissions seem to default to encrypt your files should you ever transfer them, reinstall and/or try to access files from another OS.
> 
> ...


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Not sure if this problem belongs here...but here goes...

I may have found a bug in Windows 7...and it's annoying as hell...

My wife uses Safari (and it's always pinned in the taskbar), which because it is an Apple product, seems to get updated all the time. The only problem is that when it updates, it seems to change the shortcut thus leaving an (what I presume to be) 'invalid path' icon... I cannot figure out how to remove it at all...I can't right click it because it doesn't respond....

if I left click it... I get a "Problem with Shortcut" error and it tells me 'This action is only valid for products that are currently installed.'

This has happened before, but I can't remember how i fixed it...

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

